# Over zealous traffic control person !



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

I parked my car in a disabled bay in Hereford on Saturday, with my blue badge clearly showing in the windscreen, in the best place to show it. In the slot on the dashboard in the centre of the car, as the surrounding dash is of a sloping design, making placing flat nigh on impossible, as it slides off. Never been challenged before, anywhere.
As I crossed the road, a traffic control person arrived, looked and closely examined blue badge before walking off to pursue other miscreants !
I came back and hour and half later to find I hade been issued with a PCN for "not displaying disabled blue badge in accordance with the regulations "
What regulations being reffered to, I have no idea.
PCN is £35 is paid now or double if left longer than 14 days.
Makes you sick, doesn't it ?
The road was mostly free of parked cars along its length, although other bays were limited to 1 hour. 
Thank you Hereford. Made my last visit there on Saturday !


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I would send the cheque and a picture of how it is displayed and why it is display like that and a photo of the street where you where parked. 
If challenged you may get the cheque back, I have in the past.
Good luck.

Andy


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

As these people take a photo when they issue a ticket they will have proof that you displayed your BB NOW APPEAL it is your right as they have no right to ticket you if you have displayed your BB in the windscreen of your car


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I got caught by this - I had the wrong side showing - what annoys me is that the serial number is there, so they could look at the BB register or I could show them the expiry date at a later date - but no, the offence is failing to display properly, not failing to have a badge.

Same thing happened with a parking ticket which turned over as I closed the door - same serial number front and rear, but appeal not allowed as it was 'failure to display'. I find it really, really annoying having paid for the ticket and parked in what I thought was a legal manner.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have been told about this happening before, this is why I and others now use the badge holder, this opens up and you place it on the dash, the correct parts of the badge are then always on display.only about a £5.

cabby


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Displayed corrctly !*

What is measnt by "displaying in the prescribed manner" as shown on ticket ?
I did take a photo after seeing the ticket on the screen. 
The badge clearly shows relevant date of expiry and number of issue.
I reckon the traffic person was peeved that they had to look into the centre of the windscreen, over a longish bonnet, rather than a badge stuck in the corner of the screen. Their eyesight may be impaired !
Will be sending in an apeal with photo evidence.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I think you are missing the point. The rules are being enforcedby a CEO [Civilian Enforcement Officer]. *Enforcement* is what it is all about. The Council have budgetted to make a large sum of money from Penalty Notices in order to reduce the Council Tax of their residents. To ensure that they make the money budgetted for they have to introduce petty regulations, many of them involving trickery.

Council employes have been taken to court when it has been proved that they have doctored evidence to disprove a motorists appeal against a Penalty Notice only for the court not to impose punishment for Perverting the Course of Justice.

Council trickery


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Do not pay it, APPEAL. These jobsworth's need bringing to book for such petty acts.

I always deliberately place my parking ticket (not BB) in the centre of the windscreen to make it as awkward as possible for them to read but at the same time, remaining within the framework of making sure it is visible which is all that is required.


Keith


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Our daughter parked her car outside our house with our visitors' parking permit displayed. She took our grandson out of his seat at the front and didn't notice that the permit had been knocked onto the front seat. She got a parking ticket for £70 or £35 if paid in 14 days. She phoned the Council to tell them what had happened and was told to appeal. I went straight down and put in the appeal. The parking ticket was annulled and she didn't have to pay.
So one council at least is showing some sense.
Lala


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

gudlucker said:


> I always deliberately place my parking ticket (not BB) in the centre of the windscreen to make it as awkward as possible for them to read


Why?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

So they have to lean over the bonnet or wing to read it. Scratching the wing in the process :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

What's traffic control, in Ironbridge we park on pavements, bus bays, double yellow lines, parking time signs ignored. It all works well, no congestion, no aggro. I'm a happy resident.  

tony


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

APPEAL,APPEAL,APPEAL!! These clowns are so inadequately trained that councils now have the policy of leaving it up to the motorist to appeal. It was a department of the council that issued the blue badge,they should bve talking to each other-or is that too much to expect?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You would think when you get a blue badge you would be safe from all this crap but no. I have had two tickets. One on the Isle of Wight which I appealed and they accepted and one by some private scum bag company at a Moto service station where I was parked in a disabled bay for 3 minutes with my badge displayed. I just binned that one but will see them in court if they persue (which they wont)

Just write to them and say you struggle to put the badge in the corner of the screen or something. They will no doubt let you off.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Additional information*

Now been able to download couple of photos of the scene and re-read the notice.
Can clearly read the relevant numbers and date on badge where is was left in the windscreen. No part obstructed.
Now see the operative is colour blind. Has my car down as being grey, when it is clearly a gold colour. 
Guess his bad eyesight is reason for him being unable to read the badge where it was clearly displayed.
Appeal letter with pics etc in post today.


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Perhaps there are occasions when there are unjust fines issued for perceived petty infringements.... so by all means appeal!

As a driver and cynic that sees daily the abuse of these badges by lone non disabled drivers/helpers and others I find it hard to have much sympathy when some genuine cases are faced with a £35 fine. After all you are saving well over £K1 a year in parking dues that the rest of us have to cough up. 

Ron


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

colpot said:


> gudlucker said:
> 
> 
> > I always deliberately place my parking ticket (not BB) in the centre of the windscreen to make it as awkward as possible for them to read
> ...


So that the Councils will decide to be as petty as they are and bring in rules about how and where the ticket should be displayed of course.

Why do you think these "silly rules" are brought in? To deal with "silly drivers". It's the same with having to park within the lines - brought in to deal with drivers who think it's OK to take up 2 spaces (with one car). :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

sheringham said:


> Perhaps there are occasions when there are unjust fines issued for perceived petty infringements.... so by all means appeal!
> 
> As a driver and cynic that sees daily the abuse of these badges by lone non disabled drivers/helpers and others I find it hard to have much sympathy when some genuine cases are faced with a £35 fine. After all you are saving well over £K1 a year in parking dues that the rest of us have to cough up.
> 
> Ron


Oooh! Im saving a £1000! wow thats fantastic. I didnt realise. Now would you like to explain just how I am saving £1000? Ive only had my badge a couple of years and havent noticed any great savings. However if Im saving £1000 thats great. Im so glad I got un-operable Arthritis at 45 years old so I could save a few quid parking. Lets hope I dont get better!

Thanks.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Here we go again :roll: :wink: 

Ron, how would you like to save a grand a year, all you,ve got to do is have my wife's disability.SIMPLES!!!

tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am not trying to start a row by posting this.

I see the need for disabled people to able to find parking spaces which are nearest buildings and therefore the need to reserve spaces. 

What I don't understand is why disabled people should not have to pay for their parking, Alan.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
As for putting a badge/disabled sticker in the middle of the dashboard,i am sure i read somewhere,some one was fined for putting a Tax disc in the top centre of the w/screen,as it endangered the "CONTROL?" (lol) officers life,by making them perhaps walk out into the roadway to read it
I can see that this is a valued point,so allways try to put any ticket etc.,on the passenger side dashboard,its a hard life......my pet niggle,vehicles (private AND! goods),with number plates so dirty,they cannot be read. I am not saying that years ago,sometimes my r/No/plate was hard to read on the lorry,but i was trying to create a "Stealth" vehicle at the time,still got Silent checked a few times,LOl.
Ted.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Alan

I suppose you could argue that disabled people have no choice than to use their cars and cant always park half a mile up the road where parking might be free. 

Personally I dont object to paying.

What I have noticed on here (and I dont mean you Alan) and in general since getting my badge is a lot of disabled bashing and an attitude that will make many badge users feel uncomfortable about using their badges. Everyone these days thinks everyone is on the make or the fiddle and they are terrified someone is getting something for nothing.


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

In response to Barryd and Gemmy... no, I would not like the conditions that you have described and I am genuinely sorry that you have to cope with this burden. It was not my intention to slight anybody.

The point being made was that the BB is massively abused by both non disabled and disabled people. You only have to be briefly in any car park to witness this fact. 
I am pleased that the dd parking is usually at the most convenient points. That is right and proper but as Erneboy observed why should it be free?
When parking rates are £1+ for an hour it is easy to see why BBs have a monetary value. A fact that should not be lost on local authorities and their servants in times of reduced revenue from central government.


Ron


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Ive appealed against every parking ticket iv been issued four to date and got away with all of them appeal against it with photo proof you never know they might just right it off.
Kev


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

I would point out that for every genuine user of a disabled badge there are unscrupulous ones who have badgered the Dr into signing the forms or lied about the extent of their disability or carers who use the badge when not conveying the disabled person.

I think the scheme is fantastic, I think the abuse of it is despicable.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

IanA said:


> I got caught by this - I had the wrong side showing - what annoys me is that the serial number is there, so they could look at the BB register or I could show them the expiry date at a later date - but no, the offence is failing to display properly, not failing to have a badge.
> 
> Same thing happened with a parking ticket which turned over as I closed the door - same serial number front and rear, but appeal not allowed as it was 'failure to display'. I find it really, really annoying having paid for the ticket and parked in what I thought was a legal manner.


Its a pain i know but quite afew less honest persons use the BB from relatives or thier freinds expired badges and display then so that the required information cannot be seen.

the warden isnt olbliged to verify anything unfortunately and as they are target driven its got to be right. Dont give them any excuse to do their job folks or they will do it.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

If these warden would ticket people parked in a disabled bay in a supermarket in a similar way then we would be better off.

They are usually near cashpoints and so the people using the cash machines park in them as they will only be a few minutes...tossers

And i am in no way disabled by the way but feel for geniuine people who are and cant park thier car.
Phill


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

It is not normally necessary to send the cheque before appealing as when an appeal is lodged the 14 day in which to pay the reduced rate is suspended until the result of the appeal is issued.

Also, once they have your money there is no incentive to deal with the matter properly.

Well that is the procedure wherever I have come across it.

Geoff


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Reply for Jented*

Two things to answer here, from your forum questions.

One is that the disabled parking on that road was sited so I had to park with length of car into the road. In other words, backed into kerbside and bonnet out in other parking bays delineation area, all parralel.

And have knowledge of misscreants breaking side windows to access the Blue Badge left on display in the screen corner.

The badges are worth £1000 and upwards in this area of London, where parking anywhere is a pain. Easy to sell down the pub !


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well we have been naughty as I never knew you couldnt use it in a loading bay and I did today outside the vets as I had a very sick dog and guess what I got a parking fine.
if I had just traveled a bit more forward and parked on a yellow line on a dangerous bend I would have been ok 
I very rarely use the Blue Badge but there are times when im really glad to but I was in the wrong today and have paid my fine.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Mavis, if you parked on a dangerous bend, you'd have got done, double yellows or not.

tony


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I know but you also know what as you are allowed to park on double yellow lines and I think that is bad.
But yes i have taken the punishment and I was in the wrong.
Just a dearer vets bill thats all :wink:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Displayed corrctly !*



WingPete said:


> What is measnt by "displaying in the prescribed manner" as shown on ticket ?
> I did take a photo after seeing the ticket on the screen.
> The badge clearly shows relevant date of expiry and number of issue.
> I reckon the traffic person was peeved that they had to look into the centre of the windscreen, over a longish bonnet, rather than a badge stuck in the corner of the screen. Their eyesight may be impaired !
> Will be sending in an apeal with photo evidence.


The prescribed manner is very loose from the:-

Department of transport booklet.

How to display your badge 
When using the parking concessions *you must display* the badge on the dashboard or facia panel, where it can be clearly read through the front windscreen. The front of the badge should face upwards, showing the wheelchair symbol.

If there is no dashboard or facia panel in your vehicle, you must still display your badge in a place where it can be clearly read from outside of the vehicle.

If you do not display your badge correctly you may get a parking fine.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Disable badge*

Try this site.... page 9 is the key Iwould appeal if you satisfy this criteria

http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consu...disabled/documents/digitalasset/dg_186198.pdf

Brian


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*BB*

we were in sunny Blackpool,parked up the van,got the wifes wheelchair out,put BB in the window while being watched by two blue meanies.
As we walked away i saw them cross the road to look at my badge,thinking all was ok we went and did our shopping,we were away for 95 mins, upon our return i noticed a ticket on the windscreen.
We got back into the van i opened up the ticket to find that it was time for 5 mins after we had left and that we were "illegally" parked.
I called the office to appeal and was told to put it in writing, this we did before we even left Blackpool.
A few days later i received a rather snide letter informing me that we had to pay as we were illegally parked because we had not displayed on of the cardboard time clocks,plus there was a copy of the blue badge rules with the part highlighted to confirm this.
Now you may not know this but in Scotland Blue Badge holders do not get issued with a clock,you have to go to your local office and request one.
They even tell you to return it after you have been away,fat chance.
Anyway still had to pay the ticket but as they had been so pig headed I got my own back by buying three postal orders and crossing them and making them payable only to the roads director and only to be cashed at three post office's as far away from \blackpool as possible, one for John o Groats,one in Londonderry and the last one in Mevagissy Cornwall . hapy bunny


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

ABSOLUTELEY BRILLIANT!!!


----------

